# CubeTuristic Discord Community



## CubeTuristic (Aug 29, 2019)

CubeTuristic is a Discord Server where you can talk to other cubers from all around the world! Whether you're a beginner, or even an advanced cuber, discussions and information about cubing will be shared with everyone and there's always something new to be learned! There are many things you can do such as have polls, race with other cubers, post memes, talk about WCA competitions, share videos, relax and listen to music, and so much more! We are nearing 100 members in the community, and will be very happy to welcome you into the Server!

https://discord.gg/fweemHA


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello, this forum has its own discord server. I really recommend we don't all start our own cubing server. Let's try to get people to use the speedsolving discord server instead.

https://discord.gg/4Sg8Qmg


----------

